# KDS Detailing Festive Giveaway



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

KDS Keltec tend to operate in more detailing-specific circles but we're giving away a free dream ride in my personal Ferrari F355 GTS this Christmas, 8,000 rpm in the local tunnel deoes well!

To cover the detailing members (which of course is YOU) we are giving away £300 worth of KDS favorite brands to detail your own car.

All you have to do for a chance to WIN is like the Business page and share the photo.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=393271440807131&set=p.393271440807131&type=1&theater

Merry Christmas and Happy new year from the KDS TEAM


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice gesture Kelly and Kds team :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What a nice gesture! I've liked and shared


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome prize


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Liked and shared Kelly. 

I share you work regularly, but I have done so for selfish reasons today :lol: 

Been to three consecutive KDS meets, Great days out. 
Will be attending next years, and I shall hopefully be booking some one to one time with Kelly also... Once I've finished my house! 

All the best for 2014 KDS Team


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Shared and Liked, you are the best in what you do IMHO


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't do face ache, but I'll get the mrs to like and share it. I love the Medway tunnel in the scooby, so a 355 must be awesome! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

Liked Facebook page....even before this post....and shared


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice prize


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Done. Thanks :thumb:

You cant beat a name like Kelly


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

What a superb festive gesture. Thank you Team KDS even if I don't win....!!!!!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Had to have a try at this even if I know I have no chance, I've long admired the work of KDS (ever since I learnt what detailing was) and to be honest I might even have helped get their name out in the public without a competition so whilst 

Good luck all and compliments of the season I don't expect anything in return, I'm more than happy to help a genuine company!


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

love kds, dont have facebook


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

can i ask how you will decide the winner ...

thats the only Ferrari i like....must have for me////


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I was already a liker but shared the image there now  Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats a great thing to do!! Top People:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I said you were a nice bloke, this just proves it. Merry Christmas KDS


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ted11 said:


> I said you were a nice bloke, this just proves it. Merry Christmas KDS




:thumb:

Kelly


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't use facebook and never have, so I guess thats my opportunity doused in petrol and set fire too!

Best of luck to those you "do" have the chance to win though! 

Merry Christmas All


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

kings.. said:


> I don't use facebook and never have, so I guess thats my opportunity doused in petrol and set fire too!
> 
> Best of luck to those you "do" have the chance to win though!
> 
> Merry Christmas All


May be have a read of this page, 
http://kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/ferrari/festivegiveaway

It gives another way.

Hope thats OK to post.

Josh


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

josh263uk said:


> May be have a read of this page,
> http://kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/ferrari/festivegiveaway
> 
> It gives another way.
> ...


you posted before me :lol:

Many thanks for doing so as i have been very busy over the festive season with new ideas and updates to KDS :thumb: and forgot to post it myself. 
I have a few threads to get back to on here soon too 

Kelly


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

did i win,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,??????????

cheers


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome gesture guys -  - Shared and Liked


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Who won this prize ??


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> Who won this prize ??


Someone called Phil Dalton :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

sistersvisions said:


> Someone called Phil Dalton :thumb:


Correct,, he is coming to KDS this weekend to collect his goodies and more importantly the ride in the ferrari :driver:

kelly


----------

